# Buggs?



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Got some cool looking jig heads in the mail today. Anyone here ever tied on them? They are supposed to stand up. Yes I know this is the fly section so have at it.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I have tied hair jigs but not for throwing with a fly rod, and I have tied flies on jig hooks FOR throwing on a fly rod.

They look awesome, I would tie some nice lures with them with fly materials, Bucktail, marabou, EP brush etc.. but just plan on throwing them with a light spinning setup (think 8lb-ish max). If those heads are lead you'll never throw them with a fly rod, but if you decide to try anyway, go ahead and smash the barbs first it'll make things easier a little later.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh yea, been tying on them for a few years. Good for those who cant throw a fly. Need to be a pretty light rod, I couldnt find one exactly like I like so had to build some.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

oh yeah, these have been around for about 25-30yrs. They were my go-to bonefish jig heads back in the day. They also make great shallow water redfish and flounder jigs.

Here's a couple of jigs I tied up with those type of jig heads for redfish. I keep jigs like this because once in a while I'll either pick up a light spinning rod and of course, what's better than throwing an artificial lure that you made yourself, or if I have a non-flyfisherman with me, so they can use it. They are light weight (but these below are 1/4oz) and I'm throwing them on a light 6'6" to 7ft 6-12lb rated spinning rod with a light reel and 10lb braid with about 2ft of 15-20FC leader, just in case a snook happens to grab it. With bones, I'm using 12lb FC leader material (about 4ft of it).

This one is just a "whatever redfish jig" (i.e... could be a crab, shrimp, mantas shrimp, squid or whatever it thinks it is). 










This one is an imitation of a baby flounder (shhhh.....little secret.... Redfish Loves baby flounders! They love to baby sit them, play with them, bounce them on their knees and.... eat em as snacks!  ).









I usually paint up the heads with fingernail polish and then clear coat it with Sally Hanson's Hard as Nails or something like that.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

oh man Ive got some friends who are incapable of figuring out a fly rod...those would be perfect


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Where are y'all finding those jigs? I have seen them before, but don't know what they are called or who might make them.

I've got a couple buddies that absolutely love that style of jig, and I've always thought I could make one but never knew where to source the head.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Its https://buggsfishing.com

They come out of Texas and the guy Heath is a cool dude to deal with.

Here is a set I sent with a buddy to the Turks and Cacios. I tie them for lodges in Mexico as well. Bonefish and permit love them in this pattern and so do redfish. Those are the 3/16oz heads.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

nativejax said:


> Its https://buggsfishing.com
> 
> They come out of Texas and the guy Heath is a cool dude to deal with.
> 
> Here is a set I sent with a buddy to the Turks and Cacios. I tie them for lodges in Mexico as well. Bonefish and permit love them in this pattern and so do redfish. Those are the 3/16oz heads.


Doh, I could have just read the thread title!

I thought Hardluk was just saying he was tying up some bugs. Those bonefish jigs look great!


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Buggs are super popular in the Mid/Upper TX Gulf coast.

Of course most people buy pre-tied versions.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Love how everything old... is new again... If you go down to the Keys ask for bonefish jigs and you'll find all you need. Everyone I knew called them skimmer jigs... Long before the huge growth of fly fishing in the salt, skimmers were the only way to go for most that got tired of tossing shrimp (or crabs...) at bonefish or permit... They'd been around forever when I came here back in 1971... At any rate I've been making them for folks quite a few years now (for those not satisfied with what they find in stores... ). Everything made to custom order - I keep no stock... 

Here's a few pics (believe I posted this info here not too many years ago...).








These are all skimmers - you choose head and tail color, length, etc. They only come in 1/5oz size 
















These are backcountry jigs - I do them in 1/8, 1/4, 3/8, and 1/2oz sizes... 


At any rate anyone wanting a price list, additional styles, etc. just send an email request to [email protected] - you'll get your info by return mail that day, if possible... 

As you can guess this is one of the things I do when I'm not on the water -so the next three months things might take a while - Once skeeter season comes around I'll have lots of time to make bucktails, leadheads, etc...


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

LOL! 25/30yrs, thought I had stumbled on something new and innovative. I had been looking for something like this after going out and getting frustrated after a days fishing. Trying to pole and throw a fly solo sometimes gets the best of me no matter how much prep I do. However those are some nice ties you guys have!


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Lol they’re as old as I am but guess what’s gonna take up a permanent residency in a vacant box I have lying around?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Heath has done some really cool things with these jigheads. Before you guys hate on something try doing a little research, you might actually find something pretty neat. It won’t hurt to click and read, we all do it or we wouldn’t be on this forum. Look at his website and read some of the things he does and the background on these Buggs...it’s more than just a jighead with hair and feathers tied to it. You might get some ideas and spark ideas on something a little different.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

No hate here. I think they are cool little jigs. I was actually going to try and build a mold to pour my own when I found them.


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

Backwater said:


> This one is just a "whatever redfish jig" (i.e... could be a crab, shrimp, mantas shrimp, squid or whatever it thinks it is).
> View attachment 60092


Hey Ted, are those lead eyes hiding under the body of that redfish jig? How does that effect the sink rate/profile?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Tailer said:


> Hey Ted, are those lead eyes hiding under the body of that redfish jig? How does that effect the sink rate/profile?


No. Those are plastic bead chain that I measure and cut to the width I need. Then I use needle nose pliers to crush the beads in the middle of the 2 outside beads that I will be using for the eyes. Then I'll stiffen the string in-between with some sort of glue, like super glue or something like that and let it dry. Then tie it in, in the middle. Sometimes I don't stiffen the string/cord and just tie it in.

I have often used either black or a cream colored bead chain with a goldish hue to it and use either one as a normal pair of bead chain eyes on flies that I want to ride up near the surface. Since it's plastic, it doesn't weight the fly and cause it to flip upside down and sink more. I like them on shrimp flies that are imitating shrimp just swimming up near the surface, flowing with the current, as oppose to bumping along the bottom. Also, sometimes, if my fly is a little thicker in the head, I'll cut 3 beads total in a string, off the string of beads. Then I'll crush the center bead and again, tie it in the middle. Then I'll super glue the thread wraps and the string/cord that the 2 outer beads are on and when harden, that will stiffen that string and hold those beads (eyes) out to the outside side of the materials I'm using.

Ted


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Got a few made


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hardluk81 said:


> View attachment 60376
> Got a few made


Very nice! I’d eat one.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

bryson said:


> Where are y'all finding those jigs? I have seen them before, but don't know what they are called or who might make them.
> 
> I've got a couple buddies that absolutely love that style of jig, and I've always thought I could make one but never knew where to source the head.


When we first started using them in the late 80’s they were called Skimmer jigs.


----------



## Dave Nickles (Feb 3, 2018)

Bass Pro has something similar that are pretty light - 1/8 oz. that might be castable with a fly rod. Having see this on Buggs, I'm going to tie a couple and try it out. The ones pictured here sure look good!

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/storm-360gt-searchbait-jigheads


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Hardluk81 said:


>


Oh man, that's a hot tie! Almost looks like a VooDoo shrimp! 

Where did you get that paticular skimmer jig head at?


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks! I got them from buggsfishing.com . That one is a 1/8oz on the bigger hook 2/0 (I think). He has a 1/8oz on a smaller #2 hook also.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Dave Nickles said:


> Bass Pro has something similar that are pretty light - 1/8 oz. that might be castable with a fly rod. Having see this on Buggs, I'm going to tie a couple and try it out. The ones pictured here sure look good!
> 
> https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/storm-360gt-searchbait-jigheads


Those jig heads are a completely different profile... you'll be disappointed if you're going for the previously mentioned "skimmer" or Buggs bait.

https://buggsfishing.com/product/curl-tail-redfish-jig/

I'd highly recommend looking into these!!!


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

And for those of you who don't know Heath, he is actually an avid and accomplished fly angler.

Captain LeMay, as a kid down there we used to use a light arrowhead jig; it was always tied with yellow bucktail on a yellow head. It was always one of our go-to lures on the flats. I have been trying to recall the name, but I'm drawing a blank. Do you know the one I'm referring to? It may have have been an Upperman jig, but I'm kinda doubtful of that.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man I used those years ago maybe 30. We then tied flies with epoxy on a rotisserie that where smaller versions​


----------



## Adrian Carreras vh (11 mo ago)

What material do you guys tie with for the flat head jigs for bonefish?


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

The Buggs jigs are fantastic and redfish love them. I want to tie some for my dad to use but $2 per jig head is steep. Anyone know any alternatives that have that style head? I don’t even care if they are raw/unpainted


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

As I posted two years ago... everything old is new again. Currently I'm out of the heads (blanks) needed to tie up skimmer jigs - but hope to have them again shortly... Here's a pic or two of the ones I currently make... 

















Since I have such a hard time getting these heads to work with - skimmers will only come as finished lures...

You choose color, tail material, etc they really are "custom made"... 

Along with the skimmers I now have 1/16oz backcountry jigs and leadheads available... Many years ago we used to catch a bunch of big bonefish - on 1/16oz lures - if you could find them with good hooks... I'll have a photo or two shortly so that anyone can see what's possible. The1/16 size will be available both as finished lures or just the heads since I have these in quantity..

As usual anyone wanting a price list with photos - an email request to [email protected] will get you one by return mail...


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Hardluk81 said:


> 1/8oz


Just placed an order with buggs.
1/8th oz head and also one of their cylindrical weights.
From the pics looks like they could be easily trimmed to lighten em for fly tying.
Wonder about the 'quality" of the hooks.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

The 1/16 buggs with the stout hooks are great for shallow reds. Looking forward to seeing a pic of the back country jigs.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

The hooks are good. I’ve caught a bunch of upper and over slot reds on them. I did straighten one out once but it was a big fish tangled up in a bunch of grass on a flood tide. Honestly I knew I was putting too much pressure on that fish. Would have straightened just about any other hook I use.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Ned rig jigs are also great to tie on


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I’ve known Heath Hippel (the owner of Buggs Fishing) for years. We once spent many hours discussing plans and materials for one of his projects. We’ve spent hours talking over a fly vise. I can tell you with complete confidence that he isn’t about to sell substandard products under his label. If I was a conventional tackle guy his lures would be well represented in my box. You can trust his products and you can deal with him with complete confidence.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

And since I’m asked: no, I’m not an employee of his, and I am not compensated for endorsing him. He has no knowledge of this post. I do have several friends who use and prefer his lures. I just like to see an innovative guy and a good guy succeed.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

hipshot said:


> And for those of you who don't know Heath, he is actually an avid and accomplished fly angler.
> 
> Captain LeMay, as a kid down there we used to use a light arrowhead jig; it was always tied with yellow bucktail on a yellow head. It was always one of our go-to lures on the flats. I have been trying to recall the name, but I'm drawing a blank. Do you know the one I'm referring to? It may have have been an Upperman jig, but I'm kinda doubtful of that.


Millie's bucktails were very popular back in the day and they did tie some skimmers. But we used to call the ones you are describing "diamond jigs". We used them in tan/tan feathers. Uppermans are a butterbean shape and man did we catch some snook on uppermans bucktails and a live shrimp! Check out this old article by Bill Sargent.








Millie’s Bucktails popularized by the Garrettsons


A story from yesteryear about Sebastian Inlet snook fishing



www.floridatoday.com





Bob White developed his own design for skimmers many years ago, too. His was round, not shovel shaped, with a keel built into the mold so they rode hook up. I still have a few of his heads hiding in the garage. 

I tie skimmer jigs on Gulfstream Redfish lures shrimp tease jigheads.








Gulfstream Lures Shrimp Tease Jig Heads - Gulfstream Lures


Shrimp Tease jig heads are popular among anglers targeting snook, seatrout, redfish, tarpon, bonefish, ladyfish, jacks and other fish that roam the shallow flats. A fresh shrimp or soft bait provides extra fish-attracting action. Model Number STH-18 STH-14 Lure Length 1-3/4 in 1-3/4 in Weight...




www.gulfstreamluresusa.com


----------



## Adrian Carreras vh (11 mo ago)

Hardluk81 said:


> View attachment 222985
> 
> View attachment 222986


where did you get those jig heads at?


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Big fan of the 1/16 buggs bonefish for wintertime reds. Good hooks


----------

